# Outback Roofs



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I am getting closer to an 250RSS. I was visiting with my Dad yesterday, and he is selling his 1995 23 ft Ford Jayco Eagle motorhome. He told me the roof style on it is susceptible to leaking because the roof connects to the wall so to speak right at the edge. There is a line of caulk in that seam right there on the edge of the roof. He says to me "on the next RV you get, make sure the roof comes over the edge of the wall/side of the RV, preventing this seam where water might get in..." My question is this, what type of roof does the Outback have? Is is weatherproof more than others? Has anyone had issues with leaks from the roof area? Could someone send me a photos of the roof/wall of your Outback? [email protected]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No need to send you the photos by e-mail as they can be posted here but to answer your question. All Outbacks have an EPDM rubber roof that wraps over the edge and is held to the side wall with the side wall gutter Very few reported problems with the roof material but you still need to inspect all the roof penetrations (vents, AC, fridge) regularly.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> I am getting closer to an 250RSS. I was visiting with my Dad yesterday, and he is selling his 1995 23 ft Ford Jayco Eagle motorhome. He told me the roof style on it is susceptible to leaking because the roof connects to the wall so to speak right at the edge. There is a line of caulk in that seam right there on the edge of the roof. He says to me "on the next RV you get, make sure the roof comes over the edge of the wall/side of the RV, preventing this seam where water might get in..." My question is this, what type of roof does the Outback have? Is is weatherproof more than others? Has anyone had issues with leaks from the roof area? Could someone send me a photos of the roof/wall of your Outback? [email protected]


I think the roof style you are trying to describe is when the rubber roof material rounds over the wall and down like 3 inches. The other way the roof is done is it comes over the edge and the gutter secures it to the wall right at the top. Either way there is still a caulked seam between the rubber roof membrane and the wall. As camperandy said you still have so inspect all roof penetrations regularly. The sealant they use is flexible and moves with the trailer, but sometimes it does crack, or separate from either the penetration or the roof.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

According to the owners manual you are supposed to inspect and clean the roof twice a year. I just inspected mine and found that some of the sealing compound around one of the screws over the bathroom skylight was missing. Bought some new compound for around $6. A few squirts, it self levels and you're done.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outback loft said:


> I think the roof style you are trying to describe is when the rubber roof material rounds over the wall and down like 3 inches. The other way the roof is done is it comes over the edge and the gutter secures it to the wall right at the top. Either way there is still a caulked seam between the rubber roof membrane and the wall. As camperandy said you still have so inspect all roof penetrations regularly. The sealant they use is flexible and moves with the trailer, but sometimes it does crack, or separate from either the penetration or the roof.


X2 on this. The Radius style roof wraps down 4-6 inches. I've only seen that on the bigger 5'ers though.


----------

